# Fifi la Plume (1965)



## bruno-1012 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Searching for film title*

Hi,

I was asked via PM to help Lirineth by identifying the film described below.  I couldn't so was asked to post for the rest of you to help.



The subject is, I suppose, a very good one. It’s the story of a young man that for some reason ends up working in a circus and (yet again) fall in love with the equestrienne, but being a French film I think the term is ecuyere, although most probably this is not the correct spelling. 

Anyway, as expected his love although not rejected, is not something that had the girl head over hills. So he decides to find something to do that could attract her. He goes to a strange fellow that is part of the circus and is well know for his eccentricity, as to be expected the man accepts to help him and without further adieu, he sets on our hero a pair of angel wings. (feathers and all).

Needles is to say that he is quite pleased with the bargain, and thus starts his training, bringing some very good funny moments to the movie, especially when after a long day of training, he wants to take the wings off, it is there that the eccentric finally confesses to the horrified man that once on, the wings could never be taken off.

So to make a long story short, he gets the girl of his dreams, but …. Yes, there is always a ‘but’ in a good magical story, the girl realises that the man of his life has wings and could take off any minute, so one day whilst he is asleep, she cuts them off.

The last scene of the movie is just great, as you see a couple (them) walking towards the camera, whilst holding hands with a little boy in the middle. The camera goes up, and then shows them walking away from behind, and then you notice that the little boy has wings.

Think you could help? I would love to be able to get the DVD, well that is supposing I can find it.

Many thanks for listening and all the best


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Searching for film title*

I think it might be Wim Wenders' _*Wings Of Desire* -_ about an angel who falls in love with a circus acrobat_._


----------



## iansales (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Searching for film title*

Doesn't sound like *Wings of Desire* (which is German) to me.


----------



## Lirineth (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Searching for film title*

In my first posting in this section I would like to do so by thanking Bruno-1012 for having being so kind to post this form me. 

I also want to thank those of you who took the trouble to post an answer. 

But the best part is that I have good news, I found the film and it is as follows

*Fifi la plume (**1965**) *French film.

Should you wish to learn more about it here is the website address

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0059177/

No all I have to do is see if I can get the DVD or tape.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Lirineth (Feb 13, 2010)

Some time ago I posted this question and one of you was very kind to answer to me giving me the name of this film. Sadly, among other things not only did I change computers, but I was also another victim of windows vistas. Long story short, I am asking again the question, and who knows maybe this person or persons would be kind enough to tell me the name again.

_The subject is, I suppose, a very good one. It’s the story of a young man that for some reason ends up working in a circus and (yet again) falls in love with the *equestrienne, but being a French film I think the term is*__* écuyère*__*, although most probably this is not the correct spelling. *__

__*Anyway, as expected his love although not rejected, is not something that had the girl head over hills. So he decides to find something to do that could attract her. He goes to a strange fellow that is part of the circus and is well known for his eccentricity, as to be expected the man accepts to help him and without further adieu, he sets on our hero a pair of angel wings. (feathers and all).*__

__*Needles is to say that he is quite pleased with the bargain, and thus starts his training, bringing some very good funny moments to the movie, especially when after a long day of training, he wants to take the wings off, it is there that the eccentric finally confesses to the horrified man that once on, the wings could never be taken off.*__

__*So to make a long story short, he gets the girl of his dreams, but …. Yes, there is always a ‘but’ in a good magical story, the girl realises that the man of his life has wings and could take off any minute, and so one day whilst he is asleep, she cuts them off.*__

__*The last scene of the movie is just great, as you see a couple (them) walking towards the camera, whilst holding hands with a little boy in the middle. The camera goes up, and then shows them walking away from behind, and then you notice that the little boy has wings.*__
__
__*Cheers*__
__*L*_


----------



## The Judge (Feb 13, 2010)

No good on films myself, but you posted this in a thread started on your behalf in 2007.*

Fifi la plume (**1965**) *French film.

That it?


----------

